# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  "أَلَا أُخْبِرُكُمْ بِأَفْضَلَ مِنْ دَرَجَةِ الصِّيَامِ وَالصَّلَاةِ وَالصَّدَقَةِ".

## محب التوحيد

*ُعَنْ أَبِي الدَّرْدَاءِ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ:

 "أَلَا أُخْبِرُكُمْ بِأَفْضَلَ مِنْ دَرَجَةِ الصِّيَامِ وَالصَّلَاةِ وَالصَّدَقَةِ".

 قَالُوا: "بَلَى يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ"

 قَالَ:" إِصْلَاحُ ذَاتِ الْبَيْنِ، وَفَسَادُ ذَاتِ الْبَيْنِ  الْحَالِقَةُ". 

أخرجه أحمد (6/444 ، رقم 27548) ، وأبو داود (4/280 ، رقم 4919) ، والترمذى (4/663 ، رقم 2509) ، وقال : صحيح. وأخرجه أيضًا: ابن حبان (11/489 ، رقم 5092). وصححه الألباني (صحيح الجامع، 2595).

 وفِي الحَدِيثِ حَثٌ وَتَرْغِيبٌ فِي إلإِصْلاحِ بَيْنَ المُتَخَاصِمينَ واجْتِنَابِ الإِفْسَادِ بَيْنَ المُسْلِمِينَ، لِأَنَّ الْإِصْلَاحَ سَبَبٌ لِلِاعْتِصَامِ بِحَبْلِ اللَّه وَعَدَم التَّفَرُّق بَيْن الْمُسْلِمِينَ، وَفَسَادُ ذَاتِ الْبَيْنِ ثُلْمَةٌ فِي الدِّينِ، فَمَنْ تَعَاطَى إِصْلَاحهَا وَرَفَعَ فَسَادهَا نَالَ دَرَجَة فَوْق مَا يَنَالهُ الصَّائِم الْقَائِم الْمُشْتَغِل بِخاصَّةَ نَفْسه.

*

----------


## الحفيشي

لا يصح فقد خولف فيه أبو معاويه..وكذلك أعله البيهقي رحمه الله في شعب الأيمان بإنه من قول أبي الدرداء..وكذا ضعفه الشيخ عبدالله السعد..ومما يؤكد ضعفه عدم إخراج الشيخين له  مع وجود فضله العظيم مع أن السند ظاهره على شرطهما.. مع ما فيه من الغرابه الشدية للفظه وكذلك استغربه البزار رحمه الله في مسنده المعلل..

----------


## محب التوحيد

> لا يصح فقد خولف فيه أبو معاويه..وكذلك أعله البيهقي رحمه الله في شعب الأيمان بإنه من قول أبي الدرداء..وكذا ضعفه الشيخ عبدالله السعد..ومما يؤكد ضعفه عدم إخراج الشيخين له مع وجود فضله العظيم مع أن السند ظاهره على شرطهما.. مع ما فيه من الغرابه الشدية للفظه وكذلك استغربه البزار رحمه الله في مسنده المعلل..





*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الأخ الكريم / الحفيشي هداه الله 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،،


أولاً:

قد نصحتك في احدى المشاركات بعدم التجرؤ على الأحاديث النبوية دون علم منك ، فلا أراك الا جاهلاً في علم الحديث، وقد نصحتك بالتوبة والرجوع الى الله عز وجل،واعاود لك النصيحة مكررا لها إن هذه الطريقة التي تتبعتها طريقة غير علمية نهائياً، وكان من الصواب ان تنقل راي اهل العلم في تحسين الحديث، وثم تنتقده ،، ومتى يحق لك النقد؟ ان كنت صاحب علم في اسباب تصحيح الحديث وتضعيفه ، وليس التخريج فقط، او النقل الصرف دون البحث والتمحيص والتحقيق والتدقيق،،،،،


ثانياً: 

أما قولك : "ومما يؤكد ضعفه عدم إخراج الشيخين له مع وجود فضله العظيم".


اقول لك الم تعلم بان الامام البخاري اورده في كتابه الادب المفرد رقم (386)، واليك نصه بالسند ، حَدَّثَنَا صَدَقَةُ ، قَالَ : حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو مُعَاوِيَةَ ، عَنِ الأَعْمَشِ ، عَنْ عَمْرِو بْنِ مُرَّةَ ، عَنْ سَالِمِ بْنِ أَبِي الْجَعْدِ ، عَنْ أُمِّ الدَّرْدَاءِ ، عَنْ أَبِي الدَّرْدَاءِ ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، قَالَ : " أَلا أُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِدَرَجَةٍ أَفْضَلَ مِنَ الصَّلاةِ وَالصِّيَامِ وَالصَّدَقَةِ ؟ قَالُوا : بَلَى ، قَالَ : صَلاحُ ذَاتِ الْبَيْنِ ، وَفَسَادُ ذَاتِ الْبَيْنِ هِيَ الْحَالِقَةُ " .


ثالثاً:
من هو أبو معاوية ؟

محمد بن خازم مولى بني سعد بن زيد مناة بن تميم ، الإمام الحافظ الحجة أبو معاوية السعدي الكوفي الضرير ، أحد الأعلام . 

قال أحمد وجماعة : ولد سنة ثلاث عشرة ومائة . 

وعمي وهو ابن أربع سنين ، فأقاموا عليه مأتما ، قاله أبو داود . ويقال : عمي ابن ثمان سنين . 

حدث عن : هشام بن عروة ، وعاصم الأحول ، ويحيى بن سعيد الأنصاري ، والأعمش ، وسهيل ، وإسماعيل بن أبي خالد ، وبريد بن عبد الله بن أبي بردة ، وداود بن أبي هند ، وعبيد الله بن عمر ، وأبي مالك الأشجعي ، وأبي إسحاق الشيباني ، ومحمد بن سوقة ، والكلبي ، وسعد بن طريف الإسكاف ، وإسماعيل بن مسلم المكي ، وبشار بن كدام ، وجعفر بن برقان ، وجويبر بن سعيد ، وحجاج بن أرطاة ، والحسن بن عمرو الفقيمي ، وخالد بن إلياس ، وسـعد بن سعيد ، وعمرو بن ميمون بن مهران ، وأبي بردة عمرو بن يزيد ، وقنان بن عبد الله ، وليث بن أبي سليم ، وخلق كثير . 

وعنه : ابنه إبراهيم ، وابن جريج شيخه ، والأعمش شيخه ، ويحيى بن سعيد القطان ، ويحيى بن يحيى ، وعمرو بن عون ، وأحمد بن يونس ، وأحمد بن حنبل ، وابن معين ، وإسحاق وأبو كريب ، وابنا أبي شيبة ، وعلي ، وأبو خيثمة ، وسعيد بن منصور ، وابن نمير ، وهناد ، وقتيبة ، وعلي بن محمد الطنافسي ، وأحمد بن أبي الحواري ، وأحمد بن منيع ، وعلي بن حرب ، وأخوه أحمد بن حرب ، وأحمد بن سنان ، والحسن بن عرفة ، والحسن بن محمد الزعفراني ، وسهل بن زنجلة ، وصدقة بن الفضل ، وسعدان بن نصر ، وعبد الرحمن بن محمد الطرسوسي ، وعلي بن إشكاب ، ومحمد بن إسماعيل الحساني ، ومحمد بن إسماعيل الأحمسي ، ومحمد بن طريف ، ومحمد بن عبد الله المخرمي ، ومحمد بن المثنى العنزي ، ومحمد بن يحيى بن أبي عمر العدني ، ويعقوب الدورقي ، وخلق كثير خاتمتهم أحمد بن عبد الجبار العطاردي . 

سئل أحمد عن أبي معاوية وجرير في الأعمش ، فقدم أبا معاوية . 

وقال عبد الله بن أحمد عن أبيه : كان أبو معاوية إذا سئل عن أحاديث الأعمش ، يقول : قد صار حديث الأعمش في فمي علقما أو أمر لكثرة ما تردد عليه ثم قال أبي : أبو معاوية في غير حديث الأعمش مضطرب ، لا يحفظها حفظا جيدا . وسمعت أبي يقول : كان والله حافظا للقرآن . 

وقال يحيى بن معين : هو أثبت من جرير في الأعمش . قال : وروى أبو معاوية عن عبيد الله أحاديث مناكير . وقال : هو أثبت أصحاب الأعمش بعد سفيان وشعبة . 

أحمد بن زهير ، عن ابن معين ، قال لنا وكيع : من تلزمون ؟ قلنا : نلزم أبا معاوية . قال : أما إنه كان يعد علينا في حياة الأعمش ألفا وسبع مائة . فقلت لأبي معاوية : إن وكيعا قال كذا وكذا . فقال : صدق ، ولكني مرضت مرضة ، فأنسيت أربع مائة . 

عباس ، عن يحيى ، قال أبو معاوية : حفظت عن الأعمش ألفا وست مائة ، فمرضت مرضة ، فذهب عني منها أربع مائة . قال يحيى : كان عنده ألف ومائتان . وعند وكيع عن الأعمش ثمان مائة . قلت ليحيى : كان أبو معاوية أحسنهم حديثا عن الأعمش ؟ قال : كانت تلك الأحاديث الكبار العالية عنده . 

قال علي بن المديني : كتبنا عن أبي معاوية عن الأعمش ألفا وخمس مائة حديث ، وكان عند جرير ألف ومائتان عن الأعمش ، وكان عند الأعمش ما لم يكن عند أبي معاوية أربع مائة ونيف وخمسون حديثا . 

محمود بن غيلان ، عن أبي نعيم : سمعت الأعمش يقول لأبي معاوية : أما أنت ، فقد ربطت رأس كيسك . 

ومحمود بن غيلان : سمعت شبابة يقول : جاء أبو معاوية إلى مجلس شعبة ، فقال : يا أبا معاوية ، سمعت حديث كذا من الأعمش ؟ قال : نعم . فقال شعبة : هذا صاحب الأعمش ، فاعرفوه . 

وقال أبو زرعة الدمشقي : سمعت أبا نعيم يقول : لزم أبو معاوية الأعمش عشرين سنة . 

وقال أحمد بن عمر الوكيعي : ما أدركنا أحدا كان أعلم بأحاديث الأعمش من أبي معاوية . 

قال أحمد بن داود الحراني : سمعت أبا معاوية يقول : البصراء كانوا عيالا علي عند الأعمش . 

وقال ابن عمار : سمعت أبا معاوية يقول : كل حديث أقول فيه: "حدثنا" ، فهو ما حفظته من في المحدث ، وما قلت : ذكر فلان ، فهو ما لم أحفظه من فيه ، وقرئ عليه من كتاب ، فحفظته وعرفته . 

قال العجلي : كوفي ثقة ، يرى الإرجاء وكان لين القول فيه . 

وقال يعقوب بن شيبة : ثقة ، ربما دلس ، كان يرى الإرجاء ، فيقال : إن وكيعا لم يحضر جنازته لذلك . 

وقال أبو داود : كان رئيس المرجئة بالكوفة . 

وقال النسائي : ثقة . 

وقال ابن خراش : صدوق ، وهو في الأعمش ثقة ، وفي غيره فيه اضطراب . 

وقال ابن حبان : كان حافظا متقنا ، ولكنه كان مرجئا خبيثا . 

وقال جرير بن عبد الحميد : كنا نرقع الحديث عند الأعمش ، ثم نخرج ، فلا يكون أحد أحفظ ما لحديثه من أبي معاوية . 

وكان هارون الرشيد يجل أبا معاوية ، ويحترمه ، قيل : إنه أكل عنده ، فغسل يديه ، فكان الرشيد هو الذي صب على يده ، وقال : تدري يا أبا معاوية من يصب عليك ؟ ثم وصله بذهب كثير . 

قال محمد بن عبد الله بن نمير : مات أبو معاوية سنة أربع وتسعين ومائة . 

وقال علي بن المديني وجماعة : مات سنة خمس وتسعين . وزاد بعضهم : في صفر أو أول ربيع الأول . 

أخبرنا أبو الغنائم بن محاسن ، أخبرنا جدي عبد الله بن أبي نصر القاضي ، أخبرنا عيسى بن أحمد ، حدثنا الحسين بن علي ، أخبرنا عبد الله بن يحيى ، أخبرنا إسماعيل بن محمد الصفار ، حدثنا سعدان بن نصر ، حدثنا أبو معاوية ، عن عاصم الأحول ، عن ابن سيرين ، عن تميم الداري أنه قرأ القرآن في ركعة . 

أخبرنا عبد المؤمن بن خلف الحافظ ، أخبرنا محمد بن عبد الله بن أبي السهل ، ومحمد بن علي بن السباك ، وعلي بن سالم ، قالوا : أخبرنا أبو الفتح بن شاتيل ، ونصر الله القزاز قالا : أخبرنا أبو القاسم الربعي ، زاد ابن شاتيل ، فقال : وأخبرنا الحسين بن علي ، قالا : أخبرنا محمد بن محمد البزاز ، حدثنا محمد بن عمرو الرزاز ، حدثنا أحمد بن عبد الجبار ، حدثنا أبو معاوية ، عن إسماعيل ، عن قيس ، عن جرير بن عبد الله ، قال : بعث رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- سرية إلى خثعم ، فاعتصم ناس بالسجود ، فأسرع فيهم القتل ، فبلغ ذلك النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- فأمر لهم بنصف العقل ، وقال : أنا بريء من كل مسلم يقيم بين ظهري المشركين قالوا : يا رسول الله ، ولم ؟ قال : لا تراءى ناراهما .* 

رابعاً :
تخريج للحديث :
أخرجه أحمد (6/444 ، رقم 27548) ، وأبو داود (4/280 ، رقم 4919) ، والترمذى (4/663 ، رقم 2509) ، وقال : صحيح. وأخرجه أيضًا: ابن حبان (11/489 ، رقم 5092). وهناد بن السري في الزهد لهناد بن السري(1312)، ورواه أبو القاسم عبد العزيز بن علي الأزجي في الثاني من الفوائد المنتقاة لأبي القاسم الأزجي(36)، رواه البخاري في الادب المفرد (ا386)، ورواه امحمد بن إبراهيم بن جعفر الجرجاني في أمالي الجرجاني(193)، رواه الحسين بن مسعود البغوي في شرح السنة(3443)، ورواه محمد بن جعفر بن سهل الخرائطي في مكارم الأخلاق للخرائطي (371)، ورواه الجصاص الحنفي في أحكام القرآن (385)،(675)، ورواه أحمد بن محمد الظاهري الحنفي في مشيخة ابن البخاري(855)، ورواه سليمان بن أحمد الطبراني في مكارم الأخلاق للطبراني (75)، ورواه ابن شاهين في الترغيب في فضائل الأعمال (504)، ورواه البيهقي في الآداب (93)، ورواه ايضا البيهقي في الأربعون الصغرى(84)، ورواه ابن عبد البر القرطبي في التمهيد (4177) ورواه ابن عساكر في تاريخ دمشق (5451).

خامساً:

وانقل لك أقوال أهل العلم ممن صحح الحديث:
صححه الامام أحمد شاكر في عمدة التفسير ( 1/573)، 
صححه الامام الوادعي في الصحيح المسند ( 1054) وقال :"صحيح على شرط الشيخين ".
وصححه الالباني في غاية المرام وفي صحيح سنن ابي داوود، وفي صحيح الترمذي وفي صحيح الجامع،
وحسنه ابن عساكر في معجم الشيوخ (2/1146).

وبالختام :
اكرر نصحي لك بعدم انكار احاديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، بدون علم وبدون دراية، لأنه من الأمور العظيمة، وانصحك بالتوبة الى الله عز وجل ، والتراجع عما كتبته .

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

محب التوحيد.

----------


## الحفيشي

> فلا أراك الا جاهلاً في علم الحديث الم تعلم بان الامام البخاري اورده في كتابه الادب المفرد]محب التوحيد.[/FONT][/][/


يا هذا كيف أنت محب التوحيد وتسب أخا لك مسلم..ثانيا:هل أنت تعرفني حتى تحكم علي بكل ما قلت وأطنبت..ثالثا:إع  ض كلامي الذي قلته في ملتقى أهل الحديث واطلب منهم الرأي في هذا التعليل فهناك إخوة كثر يعلمون مدى التقييم..رابعا:أ  ت كتبت كلاما كثيرا أتعبت نفسك فيه ليس فيه إلا ما يدل على عدم معرفتك أولا بالإدب ثانيا بالحديث..خامسا:أ  ت تعترض علي بإخراج البخاري رحمه الله الحديث في الأدب المفرد فهل أنا قصدت بعدم إخراجه له بإنه في الصحيح أم في الأدب ثم هل الأدب المفرد ليس فيه ضعيف..سادسا:أرجو أن تتقي الله في ألفاظك فردك حاد جدا لدرجه لا تحتمل..ملحوظة:أن   تنقل لي ترجمه أبو معاويه فأنا أعلمها قبل أن تنقلها ولو دققت أنت في تعليلي وفهمته لما كنت ستنقل لي ترجمه أبو معاوية رحمه الله..

----------


## احمد ابو انس

هل يصح هذا الحديث؟

----------

